# Genuine Audi TT Roof Bars



## TTPhil (Aug 21, 2008)

Genuine Audi TT Mk1 Roof Bars

1999-2005 model

Used but still have original box

Includes;
-Mounting screws
-Torque driver and keys
-Original Audi Manual

Manufactures part number 8N0 071 126

As most of you know, Genuine Audi TT roof bars are very rare as they are no longer avaliable from Audi.
Bars fit to original mounting points on car so does not damage the door seals and rubbers like alternative Thule etc.
Very Good Condition as rarely used by previous owner.

I bought these in advance of buying a TT as I cycle alot and saw these, so got them knowing how hard they are to find, so I would have bars ready for when I got the TT, however I can no longer afford to upgrade from the golf so these are up for sale.

*£250 posted in the UK*

Will consider all offers.

They are located in Kent but I could possibly travel to meet on some occassions as I regularly travel to Liverpool, so if its on route, may be able to sort something out.

I also have two VW/AUDI cycle carriers that I may be selling, with locks etc in very good condition.
I may be able to do a deal on the lot so please contact me with any questions.

Pics


----------



## GGMyTT (2 mo ago)

Hello,
I have a 2003 TT but with a naked roof, it sounds like you had mounting points, which I don't.
I am trying to get roof bars so I can fit a box to the roof for more storage space...any advice you can possibly give me, is gratefully received. Best wishes, Georgie


----------

